# Harry potter party 2016



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey all, well it's that time of year again...yep party thread time...and this year it's HARRY POTTER/DEATHLY HALLOWS  Finally!!!! (We originally planned this party back in 2013 and never got around to it lol. So with lots of editing to our original plan I decided a new thread was in order (but for those looking for ideas the other thread had lots to sift through, here's the link if your interested http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/124330-deathly-hallows-2013-a.html )

As for the theme we are sticking with the same concept...we are only focusing on Hogwarts itself though, so sadly we won't be doing Gringotts or Ollianders...or Honeydukes...I know I know. Instead we are breaking up our house to include the Great Hall,* the Prefects Bathroom and of course the Grand Staircase (aka wall of portraits).

And onto projects  Now keep in mind I like to keep a pretty tight budget on my parties (usually only allotting $50-75 on decor). Our parties are generally inside only which affords me the ability to use cost friendly materials like Dollar Tree foam boards, paper mache, etc. etc., but I'm sure many of these items could b made sturdier with a little more skill and investment.

So let's start first in my living room and foyer (now keep in mind I have limited space so I'm kinda meshing a few areas into one). First up is my coffee table, I didn't really have the room for a full on potions classroom so I figured I'd just add a few accents here and there. So with my awesome CVS pumpkin in hand and this amazing sorting hat (from sakigirl) the potions table was born....it was adorned with lots of homemade items like my potion bottles, paper mache books and chopstick wands....then i was surprised (by Celipop tours) with my very own misting cauldron  omg it made the entire scene!!!! Here's a few pics in regular light, I need a few more candles and maybe some herbs and stuff scattered about but so far I'm very happy with it


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Up next is my Proclamation Boards, these guys were an absolute labor of love. I would have loved an entire wall full I just didn't have the time. So with 8 Dollar Tree foam boards in hand I fashioned a homemade template and began cutting. This was probably my most tedious project to date, just based on the sheer amount of trim pieces (sorry no tutorial but I'd b happy to walk anyone through it)...when all was done...they looked pretty wonky...but I thought what the heck, they've been tossed around the castle for years...so instead of feeling defeated by their roughness I used it to my advantage. I simply grabbed the exacto knife and carved them up even more so they looked old and worn. Up next was paint (oh btw, I only use the black foam boards on my project....less painting later  ) k so I hit all the exposed foam board with black paint, then I dry brush the entire thing with burnt umber and then with territorial beige (both can b found at walmart .50 each) and that's it aside from using double sided tape on the printouts (printed by Celipop, thank u girlie). Btw, this is the same technique and colors I use on all my faux wood. Here's a pic of 3 prior to being hung, I'll try to grab a few more pics later today.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

In total I made 6 of them and each displays "rules" that if broken can result in the loss of house points (which is tied into a game)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K up next,* the hourglass counters. From the start I knew I could not create them to look like the originals so I settled on the idea of building a little cabinet to install them into (yep u guessed it...DT foam board lol). Now I'll admit this was a little tricky just based on the sheer spacing of it, everything had to b perfect to pull this off (still not sure how I did that)...once I had the spacing done I made what would house my hourglasses...

I took 4 pieces of foam board ,2 of those boards had 4 discs cut out to accommodate the 2 liter bottles and to hide the rough edges, and sandwiched them together. From there I built what would hide the threaded top (as I was scared to saw them off), for this I made a fake hollow board with 4 holes on top and bottom. 

The hardest part was now done so it was just a matter of collecting 12-2 liter bottles (4 would have the top and bottoms removed at label (save those tops though youll need them later)and 8 would have the bottoms removed. I decided on glitter as the sand (walmart $2.50 for 4 oz)...I tried using spray glue...don't it didn't dry clear...but instead found Valspar Polycrylic worked perfect, plus I had it on hand so...free  Just simply coat the inside of your bottle with the Valspar then shake on your glitter...using this method gave the illusion without the added cost or weight.

Then it was just a matter of gluing everything together and building up the top and sides with trim to look like a cabinet. As for the metal work on my hourglasses that was a necessity as I needed something to hide all my imperfect joints where the bottles are connected. Not necessarily going for a steampunk vibe, I think it worked great (and at a mere cost of $1.33 for all 8 bands...googly eyes and craft foam...God I love pinterest  lol ).


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

And lastly for this morning, my Mandrake...now he wasn't a new prop but through the years he had simply outgrown his old pot....so with earmuffs on hand we proceeded to transplant this little guy into a much more fitting pot


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG - I know practically nothing of Harry Potter (other than bits and pieces of the movies when my kids have watched it and oh yea- universal studios ride lol) and now love this theme!! Wow . everything looks so professionally done. Def following your board!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww thanks MM, your too sweet


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I absolutely love Harry Potter (prreeeeeettty sure im doing it this year too, not party just costume) this all looks FANTASTIC, I cant wait to see more. I LOVE the house points idea, I haven't seen that fleshed out before, very clever! Great job


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Love seeing all the pictures ... it looks fantastic! Your Mandrake upgrade ... so much better ... Cannot wait to see the next steps!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u both so much  Yeah the points counter was definitely a leap of faith....I had searched all over for a diy but nothing had been done (short of just using 4 vases) then one day it just hit me 2-liters and then i fixated on making it work. Trust me there were several moments I almost through in the towel but glad I saw it through till the end. It looks way better in person and I love how the candles play off the "glass" tubes. In total it measures 30" x 20" so it takes up a good amount of space too 

Funny thing is I had that pot when I originally made my mandrake it just never occurred to me to use duh lol


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

It looks great!!! 
that first scene though is to die for! that pumpkin is awesome

Great job girl!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thanks OMM yeah I'm trying to figure out the lighting...think I'm gonna go with blue Here's a pic from last night with everything turned on and a blue spot light facing it






(btw this pic makes the JOL look like it's glowing, it's not that blinding in person  )


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking great! I'll enjoy following along. Love the hat added to the pumpkin!!!


----------



## weaster (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesome job!! It all looks great. Love the Mandrake!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u both so much  I think the hardest part is gonna b trying to make it all look spooky (fingers crossed we pull it off  )


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks wonderful! My kids are little still, but I am hoping that as they get older & we read the stories together (my hardback copies!), they will be as excited for this tale as I am, and will want either HP birthday parties (in Sept or Nov) or will want a HP Halloween party. This will give me the excuse I need to do this theme, LOL!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u  Yeah sadly my kiddo is 21 so he thinks this year's theme is lame lol...I'm hoping trying to go with a darker side of Hogwarts will make him less embarrassed of his old dorky parents


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

So glad you're getting to do the HP theme pumpkin.  Everything looks awesome!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Tann, yeah we figured with the movie coming out in November it's the perfect time


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

LOVE everything you've created!!! Looks soooo good! We had a HP theme last year and had so much fun with it. My proclamations didn't look anywhere as good as yours, darn, I guess the Ministry wouldn't have approved of my attempts after all. He he


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks halloweenutter, I'm sure yours looked awesome  Would love to see pics


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are a few pics! Such a great theme! My kids are still younger as you can tell by decor, but HP can be spooky, regardless of what 21 year Olds may think!!! I had floating candles in our "Great Hall" but it didn't photograph well, and flying keys etc. My skills are not quite there yet, yours look like replicas (so impressed!), but there was ton of stuff, especially ptinted from online sources (banners, quibbler, daily prophet etc.). The framed sign "Clean up after yourself, House elves don't work here" is still up 

Ok hold on, attached images had ridiculously low resolution.... Will try to repost them.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok trying again. I also made a port key, Hogwarts express signs, brick sheet in front of door to walk through, an empty table with free invisibility cloaks, had owl cages and luggage with house crests, "keep of the dirigibles" sign outside and so forth. Pls note the petrified Mrs Norris by our sign outside (that I think 0% of people noticed, lol!). I had tons of wanted posters plastered everywhere outside and inside. So much fun with the theme & kids are asking for repeat. I think we should let the theme rest for at least two years before allowing a come back... we'll see! ENJOY!!

Hmmmm, the resolution still came out crappy!?! Oh well, you get the idea....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg no I love everything! !!! Don't sell yourself short, u did a fabulous job!!!! I love love love the signs on the trees, the flying letters and especially Ollianders. ..I know with us limiting ourselves to just the school it knocked out a bunch of fun stuff but I'm hoping (providing I don't have to do any more editing to our project list) that we can pull off some neat surprises too


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Pumpkinpie! Are you dressing up as a character as well? I assume Bellatrix? I ended up being Mcgonagall, hubby was Hagrid (I wanted him on painters stilts, but he rejected it for fear of an old injury acting up), kids were different houses and dog was a Gryffindor too, lol. If we repeat I'm thinking of Bellatrix, Umbridge or maybe even Moaning Myrtle with a toilet lid around my neck, he he.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually thought about doing Mcgonagall but dang it I couldn't find a reasonably priced robe....I'm at a toss between Nymphadora (with the cute little pig nose) and Bellatrix...but now that I think I've found some wigs that might work I'm leaning towards Bellatrix  Hubs is going as Sirius and the boy (who refuses to wear a costume) will be wearing this out of protest  lol


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

View attachment 310314
[/QUOTE]

HA!!! LOVE IT! I was hoping to find SPEW buttons to give out, but wasn't successful and don't have my own button maker...

I could see hubby and myself doing Bellatric & Sirius in their prison gear with that Azkaban prison sign. I had a photo booth with a "Have you seen this wizard" last Halloween, could totally work that!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the prisoner costumes!!!! So cool


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So as promised here is a a better pic of my Proclamation Boards hanging, I added cheese clothe which I tattered and dyed (by using watered down paint) to make them a little more creepy. I used this same technique on my portrait wall. 

For this wall I wanted to cover it with prints (actually I wanted to cover it with the unliving digital portraits video but yeah)...so I painstakingly sifted through Google to find the largest prints I could, then I harassed my good friend Celipops and boy do I owe her a huge thank you as without her this wall could have never happened as she not only enlarged everything into a block format BUT SHE EVEN PHOTO SHOPPED PICS I COULDN'T LIVE WITHOUT (See that empty space? Yep it will soon b filled  ).

So barring my budget, I ran around the house harvesting virtually every print I could find for its frame  (Removing the glass allowed for less weight, smaller nails...and in the end hopefully saving my walls  ). Still yet, I needed more frames...lots more, but rather than pay for frames I simply made a few from Dollar Tree foam board...most only used $1 worth of foam, cheap, cheap cheap...and again super light weight, in the end I love how they look against the real frames.

Then to add a little more I installed an iron hook ($3 @lowes), a $7 Aldis lantern ALL IN ALL I WAS REALLY PLEASED WITH HOW IT TURNED OUT


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oops those posted sideways let's try this again....k I guess I need to only take landscape pics...brb


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

this one was taken with the lights out so u can see the flame lights


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

finally got it to load right


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! I considered portraits as well but gave up because I just couldn't find large enough to then section off to print large enough. Only one I bothered with was the Fat Lady who had a "Password" speaking bubble attached to her. Your page looks perfect! I want to come over


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my pinterest link https://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweendeathly-hallows-2/ when I first started collecting I had no clue how big they had to b so most of the older pins r useless. I tried to list the resolutions on the later ones so they'd be easily recognizable as good printable pins. Feel free to take whatever u want in case u decide to do this theme again


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW!!! Looooove everything you have done !!! I am definitely throwing a HP party in the future ! We did our daughter's room in HP, but with a bright twist (neon green and hot pink )


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u Glitterati  your too sweet  And omg pink and green....k I can't wait to see that twist and im guessing by your name there might b glitter involved   lol love when everyone does something different....that will most definitely b unique....and FUN


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

pumpkinpie said:


> Here's my pinterest link https://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweendeathly-hallows-2/ when I first started collecting I had no clue how big they had to b so most of the older pins r useless. I tried to list the resolutions on the later ones so they'd be easily recognizable as good printable pins. Feel free to take whatever u want in case u decide to do this theme again


Awesome, will have to look into it!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh!!!! Just had a flash of brilliance  So I've been planning to make the Goblet of Fire, my initial plan was to just tuck it into a guest bedroom where it would b visible as you make your way to the bathroom....then this morning I was like I really want it in the Great Hall :/ So then, when trying to figure out where I can place it, it hit me....we can use it as a vessel to hold Best Costume votes....I think it will b fun, guests can just write a name on the slip and slide it in...then later we can just tally it all up 

* We normally don't do a costume contest so we'll just do the one category


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

That is an awesome idea!!!! Love it! I'm not doing Harry Potter this year but I'm still going to try to come up with a similar idea for our party! A prop I can convert into the collection point.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks MC, yeah I'm so excited to start this prop now!!! I think it will double as a great photo op too 

You could do something like my points counter only cut a whole in the top and use marbles or gumballs (and just use height to choose the winner....or add a panel in the bottom that's remove able so u can collect and count each one). It would b a simple addition and the ball would easily drop down the tubes.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

well I finally finished my Golden Egg, not in its original vision (that would have been a night light but I couldn't muster any more patience with the paper mache lol), so not wanting to just give up on the whole concept I decided to just spray the whole thing gold. I couldn't b happier  It all started with a 12" clear egg, then using model magic I sculpted the owl topper...then this morning I decided to try my hand at the "etching", using a soft eyeliner pencil and it worked perfect!!!! Just a spritz of sealant and an upside down candle holder turned base...and we're on our way to our Prefects Bathroom yay!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Your egg turned out fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, the egg is gorgeous!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u both so much, hopefully I can get started on my stained glass window this week too


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a tough time focusing on one theme- my decor is all over the place. I admire those of you who can so fully commit to a theme and bring another world to life. The attention to detail here is truly inspiring.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank u so much  themes and keeping my space to 2 rooms (and sometimes a bathroom) is the only way to keep me on track and on a budget....THERE'S JUST TOO MUCH COOL STUFF OUT THERE!!! LOL I won't allow myself to buy anything I can make or anything out of that years theme....so i pretty much never get to buy nothing


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 312978
> 
> 
> View attachment 312994
> ...


Oh my gosh that egg turned out so great and I'm loving all of your details and setup so far. I can't wait to see what else you come up with!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awwww thanks a_granger  I'd been kinda lazy this last month but u all and your kind words has definitely given me a boost


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I'd been kinda lazy this last month but u all and your kind words has definitely given me a boost


Well it's about time you showed up and shared your party theme with us! I look forward to it every year! You always do such a great job.
I am totally in a HP mood this year. Your projects are inspirational.
Thank you for taking the time to share with us. What a nice thing to do. You are rocking this thing!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank u, your being too kind....but I'll take it  lol I just wish I could come...steal all your HP goodies to add to my collection


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What fun! I am following along too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad to have u aboard girl


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm late to the compliment party on this one but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG that egg looks great!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thanks miles, your too sweet


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

All of your set ups and designs are so cool, wow! That is a wonderful job.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u so much brides94 we r so excited to do this theme....can't believe it's so close...I need to get my butt sped up


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ai find we are getting late withour Halloween theme also.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a glance at one of our 3 games our teams will play. I decided to go with Bean boozled beans a) cause each color has a good and bad flavor and b) cause I found them in bulk (on ebay) much cheaper than Bertie Botts. BTW IN CASE YOUR CURIOUS....YES THEY REALLY DO TASTE NASTY!!!! We also made up charts for our teams to fill out (and yes just cause I thought they'd b adorable) pens made up into wands (just use the chopstick wand tutorials)


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahhh ... so fun! The pens look fantastic! Who wouldn't want to play this game ...


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

I was on Pinterest this morning searching for stuff for our Harry Potter party and found your Proclamation Boards which led me here, all I can say is WOW u have done an unbelievable job. I love everything especially that Points Counter, that's the first time I've seen one like that most of what I've found uses vases.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awwww thanks halloqueen666 you too kind. Just let me know if you decide to try to replicate either project and I can try to walk u through the process. They were a little bit of work but super cheap


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

I might take you up on that  We just started this weekend making floating candles and potion bottles  I'll post pics when we get them finished


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Do I can't wait to see  I've been working on a couple things myself, just need to finish everything up then I'll post pics


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Inlaws coming this weekend so that's slowing me down just a bit but I'm trying to work on a few small things till then (golden snitch, my last portrait and frame yay!!!!, paper mache books, etc) and hopefully my trim order will b here by next week and I can finish my banners  Anyway here's a couple pics of our candles, so far we are at 30, they will hang over our buffet


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

And here's a quick glimpse at our menu (hopefully ours turns out as pretty   ). 

We decided not to go British fare as it just seemed a bit too heavy for our party so we r going with holiday meal (done in app form). Besides what's pictured we will also b serving a veggie tray and for our drink station we will have Butterbeer, Pumpkin Juice and Choc Frogs (choc covered bourbon balls)












































CAN U TELL I'VE BEEN ON A CARB DIET FOR NINE MONTHS   LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

October 1st eeeekkkkk. ..omg I hope I can get everything done in time. Been super busy this week, made my last frame and portrait, finally got my house banners done and am almost finished painting my faux stained glass for the Prefects Bathroom. ...hopefully I can posts picks tomorrow if I can talk hubs into dragging out the latter and hanging some stuff up 

Oh and I remembered Shindigz was having a sale that ended last night so I went ahead and ordered my flagstone gossamer. I just hope it gets here in time as the party is on the 15th and my order now says it will not ship until 10/5 (5-7 days shipping) ugh....fingers crossed


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's what the gossamer looks like


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

It's all coming together and the date is getting closer but I am sure it will all come together flawlessly ... Looks fantastic! ... your menu looks yummy!


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry I haven't been on much life here has been a complete mess. First we had a plumbing problem that left my kitchen flooded and then everyone got the flu  so not much has happened in the way of party prep  
As for you, love your candles those will look perfect and LOVE your menu. I think that will b perfect for a Hogwarts feast. And I totally get what you mean about the British food, our party will be mostly kids so I'm hesitant they'll actually eat that stuff. I think we're just gonna go the route of regular kid friendly foods (hotdogs, chips, etc) and give them cute halloween or harry potter names.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh that sucks, so sorry to hear about your misfortune. Hope everything and everyone is back to normal  Yeah we had a good build week this last week but only because I was playing catch up to sacrificing a weekend to my inlaws....then i find out yesterday all my aunts and uncles will b here next weekend (each lives over 6 hours away)....so there goes that weekend lol

Omg this party is barreling down on us. I really wish I'd of set it for the 22nd but we'll B okay, I guess 

When's your party?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Btw didn't get anything hung yet but here's a pic of my final portrait and frame  Im especially proud of this one as i really wanted the skeleton pic from the movie but all the available images were too small. So after finding the portrait of the 4 gentlemen i sent it to my digital guru (aka celipops tours) and had her photo shop in the skelly....i think she did an amazing job!!!!I've also been working on my stain glass wall and hopefully will have pics by tomorrow. I have the stained glass all done and the "wooden" casings done just need to paint and mount


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

love reading and seeing all of the posts and photos here, such great stuff!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

pumpkinpie said:


> Inlaws coming this weekend so that's slowing me down just a bit but I'm trying to work on a few small things till then (golden snitch, my last portrait and frame yay!!!!, paper mache books, etc) and hopefully my trim order will b here by next week and I can finish my banners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, what method did you use for attaching the tea lights to the candles ? I am making some (tho not a HP theme this time around ), and have read a few different ways. I want the one that is quickest  I was going to do the one where you poke small holes on either side of candle stick and run fishing wire through, and the twilight then sits on top of it nicely and can be easily removed if needed
Would love to hear how you did it and what your experience was


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry, just now seeing this as we've been busy busy busy...that's the exact method I used too...but instead of adding paper in the bottom I glued in a piece of foam board (as its a bit more sturdy, helping to reshape the tube) then when I hung mine I tossed a small handful of popcorn kernels in so I could use them to counterbalance the weight of the hot glue allowing them to hang straight.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a quick pick of the candles hanging as well as one of our finished wall


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

And here's some pics of some of our food. The chocolate frogs are simply a box of devils food cake crumbled and splashed with 3/4 c Kraken and then mixed with almost a whole container of chocolate frosting. We then used dark choc. candy melts (craft depth at walmart $2.50 a bag) to coat the frog candy mold, once set we pressed in about a tablespoon of out cake mix in then coated with chocolate and allow to set.

The Treacle tarts are simply pecan less pecan pie, we used the Karo syrup mini pecan pie recipe (I used dark Karo) and just omitted the nuts


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks fantastic! This party is going to be a hit!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Few quick shots of my stained glass mermaid I made...love love love her


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks great!!!!! It's going to be one magical party for sure!!! Is it today or 22nd? We have ours 22nd, our dog had to be put to sleep a week and a half ago, so it's been a little slower and tougher getting things domn here.....


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Edited typos


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! One of the most stunning bathroom decorations I have seen ... so on theme and has so much impact ... I would love to use your washroom ...LOL ...


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

"Few quick shots of my stained glass mermaid I made...love love love her"

This is the most amazing thing I've ever seen! Great job


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

I mean honestly, looking at this from my computer vs phone, holy moly, this is gorgeous!!!!! That is one HP inspired party I wish I was invited to. Hope those who have the privilege will appreciate it!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww thank u all, and so sorry to here about your little puppers  so hard losing our littles, I know I'm still not over the loss of our babies and it's been 3 and 6 years  ((hugs))

Yep the bathroom was the place to b last night lol, we had a smaller crowd than expected but considering I SET THE HOUSE ON FIRE an hour or 2 before the party the smaller crowd was perfectly fine by me....yep I stupidly lit a candle, cause of course I needed more...and within minutes the flame caught my artificial plant and headed straight up to one portrait, heading onto the next. It caused tons of cosmetic damage, including melting my carpet...but luckily we had no structural damage not even to r he sheet rock. Hubs came in and cleaned up the mess and hid all the damage (everyone was so sweet saying they would have never known as he did such a good job) but none the less if was overwhelming. As for party pics I'm waiting on guests (as I just couldn't find my phone) but I'll try to take pics and maybe a video tonight of all the decorations


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow, that mermaid is AWESOME
How did you do that ?
And thanks for the response To my question about candles - good tip about popcorn


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It was actually fairly easy, but very time consuming. First I found the image online, then we enlarged it through a program like blockposters.com and printed it out (u could also use a projector but I don't have one). I then taped the image to my wall and then taped just cheap plastic sheeting/drop cloth over it and traced with a black permanent marker. Then just use regular craft paint (for the mermaids body I used cheap spray paint so I could avoid brush strokes), I did 2 layers of paint (your black lines will serve as the lead so make sure your painting on the right side, I didnt, that's y mines in reverse)...then just affix it to a frame (I used foam board). First I taped the entire thing to my frame using packing tape then i went over it again this time using the tape to stretch the material...it worked perfect, kept it taunt removing all creases and wrinkles and truly made it look more glass like.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

More staging pics


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Lastone, it was a lot of fun


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

This is absolutely beautiful!! Your whole party is  can't wait to see more


pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 357074
> View attachment 357082
> View attachment 357090


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Great job pumpkin! Everything looks fantastic! And looks like so much fun!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u both, sorry I haven't been back to post pics of the kitchen but waiting on guests to share their pics with me as we had to take everything down for the adjuster and contractors. Who knew a small fire would create such a freaking mess but everything has to b replaced/redone, flooring, walls and ceilings...I just hope this doesn't turn into the holiday nightmare I've created in my head ugh

@halloqueen when's your party? How's everything coming along?


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thank u both, sorry I haven't been back to post pics of the kitchen but waiting on guests to share their pics with me as we had to take everything down for the adjuster and contractors. Who knew a small fire would create such a freaking mess but everything has to b replaced/redone, flooring, walls and ceilings...I just hope this doesn't turn into the holiday nightmare I've created in my head ugh
> 
> @halloqueen when's your party? How's everything coming along?


Thanks for asking but sadly we are having to reschedule  My grandmother fell a few weeks back and broke her hip so with trying to take care of her we just haven't had the time for prop building let alone anything else  We figure we will just slowly continue working on things this year and plan a party for 2017.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about your grandma and your party  but the extra time for props will make next year's party that much better


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Any more pics to share!?! And what are you doing with all your props now? I wish I could buy them, they are so amazing


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

No new pics yet, I have one friend who's dragging her feet. Sadly most of the props will b heading for the trash (at least the ones from the living room) as they took on a lot of smoke from the fire. Nice thing is my insurance company is gonna reimburse me for all of it  Just let me know if there's anything u want to make and I'll b happy to walk u through it 

Again thank u so much for all the kind words, we really enjoyed this theme


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh yes the fire  Darn it!! I will definitely pick your brain. It does look like next Halloween may be a vampire theme and we'll be revisiting the Wizarding world the year after. We'll see if Fantastic beasts changes that or not... 

Also we're getting an 8 week old puppy this week so my prep time, paper mache projects and such will have to go completely on back burner. A little worried next year will be a significant let down as this year I spent almost the whole year preparing and it showed. Obviously I'll take the puppy, lol, but we'll see what that means for our annual party.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh yes....I remember the "puppy" year lol...so much fun  were actually in the talks of adding another little heathen to our pack too  (make sure u post pics).

Yeah I know you've worked your fanny off with that paper mache this year but I've been drooling over everything, u do amazing work!!! Btw how did your party go? I need to go search out pics....

Love the vampire stuff, u will do a phenomenal job I'm sure. I think next year is our off year but we think 2018 will b a frankenstein la b theme (unless I change plans again...it was originally gonna be an addams family B&B then changed to a bloody alice in wonderland lol)

Oh and yes, so excited to see fantastic beasts!!!!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! What a cool looking party. My wife loves Harry Potter. She and my daughter went as Hogwarts students this year. Your decorations and props are top notch. I love the mandrake. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank u so much  It was a lot of fun


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

This is so great.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K here's the only pics I think I took during construction of the points counter. It was kinda a pain (making sure everything lined up) but not hard at all...and fairly inexpensive too.. the biggest expense was the glitter at $2.50 for each bottle (walmart)...don't use spray adhesive...IT DID NOT DRY CLEAR...I just used poly


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks!!! I had the pop bottles all ready to go, but got frustrated w them and popped over to dollar store for something else and am thinking of using the wine bottles for the top part. LOVE what you used to attach the bottles together, gave it a rustic look. Hmm mm. Work in progress, but poor Hufflepuff, haven't found anything yellowish yet. Also the stones are not ideal colours (like your glitter better) but had gone to 3 different chains looking for little gem stone like effect and this was best I could find. Ok not to attach pic.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Woops, here's what i'm going to work with. Because it's glass/weight/setup, I will have to build a stand that will be on a surface. Material yet to be determines, ideas? Loved how your came out!!!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, 3rd attempt is the charm!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love those!!! I considered glass myself but just couldn't figure out a way to get the hourglass look...I think wine bottles would definitely work...might have to use that e6000 to glue them together. As for the frame, my original idea was using long wooden plaques from the craft store with dowels and gears (all painted gold like the original...that might work out pretty good with the wine bottles (especially if u sandwiched 2 together for the top and bottom so u can cut out recesses like I did to hold the bottles in place) I had to back away from that a diary just simply cause the 2 liters weren't as sturdy as the glass would b.

As for the gems that's the exact issue I had...that and the cost....I thought of everything spray painting aquarium gravel, dying Epsom salt, seed beads, u name it I thought of it...but in the end using foam meant I had to do lightweight and gluing glitter to the inside of the bottles was the lightest weight I could do, and still give the illusion it was full...u have no idea how many times someone asked me how much glitter I had to buy to fill them lol)

Something like these, y could add a price of wood behind it connecting the top to the bottom if you wanted extra stability too) then just add your dowels


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Oooh great suggestions! And I hear you, I have those foam flower planter things in the vases so that I don't have to used too many of those colored crystals. I see you put slytherin in the lead, ha, that's what I was thinking too! I am still thinking of exactly how to do this, so great suggestions. I need it in more of an enclosed case than how it appeared in the movies, which is why I really love your version.

Beyond that this is my vision for this year:
- a Goblet of fire (and I'd like to make a blue glowing ring around it so maybe to some glow in the dark thing).
- Lily & James' tombstone
- Would love to make the Tom Riddle tombstone, but it's way too hard for me.... 
- Made the Hufflepuff cup already, will have a few more horcruxes around, though thinking of this party more as in 3rd & 4th books, might do a deathly hallows party in a few years. 
- Outside I have visions of Prisoner of Azkaban scence, with 3 quidditch hoops and then many dementors hanging from trees. A grim? Broomsticks maybe if needed? 
- Bunch of Cauldrons.
- Adding more flying keys.
- Would like to paper mache a large 3D dark mark to hang over the fireplace inside. 
- Aragog may have to make an appearance in person (grab some pool noodles for legs and put furry fabric on them, so that dimension)? 
- Large cage that will contain a few Monster Book of Monsters. 
- Dragon eggs (2)
- Golden Egg
- Nimbus 2000 broomsticks
- Trunks (paper mache trunks with old belts accents if I can find those cheap in second hand stores)
- Weasley Clock
- Howler (I have 3 little buttons you can press that then have a 30 sec recording)
- Mandrake (again those small buttons, I used this during our last party and had screaming mandrakes)
- Sorting Hat
- While I don't think I'm actually doing this, I was thinking of attaching the round "snake chamber door" from the 2nd to one of our door frames. Would be cool....

There will be a lot of repeats too from 2015. I'm also looking at maybe ordering a cardboard cutout of Snape which looks good, but then I've seen some pics where the quality doesn't impress me at all. 

Then costumes. So far we likely have Dumbledore, Quirrell (with a face sticking out the top of the turban), Dobby, Luna, maybe a snowy owl, maybe a quidditch player and then I'm the big question mark at this point. Wonder if death eaters should be saved for another potential HP party? Ok, NOT going to plan 3 years ahead!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg love it all....it's gonna b awesome!!!!

I tried doing the goblet of fire using tulle, a curling iron and spray sealer....but it just didn't work. What u might try doing is use a flame light but switch out the red/orange color lenses for blue..

Or u could try using something like the Aurora wave lights (it has 4 or 5 color options)...u could tape some celo-wrap to it (kinda like flames) then when u turn on the light the blue wave should bounce off the celo-wrap and loop like blue flames (I think  )


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the wave light but look around u might find it cheaper. It runs off battery so no need for cords but it does shut off after 1 hour but it's easy to turn back on. They need dim light to b visible but they r pretty bright (I used them for my pirate party)

https://ariani-shop.com/s/168715


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Great suggestion! I may go for a "hanging flame light" change the fabric to blue and have it in the top. This is what I have so far, need to obviously attach the planter and blend it in (looks odd and bulky as of now). Does this look at all as it does in the movies? No.... but I doubt many would remember much other than the blue flame from a goblet, so given my vacuum cleaner cardboard box was a good height, I decided to just not get fancy and focus on the flame and overall effects.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That will b perfect!!! I was gonna use ours as a place for people to put their vote for best costume....still wish mine would have turned out I really think it would have been a great photo op


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

pumpkinpie said:


> That will b perfect!!! I was gonna use ours as a place for people to put their vote for best costume....still wish mine would have turned out I really think it would have been a great photo op


I was thinking of this too, well kids wanted to use it for guess the # of spiders, but the top will be the "light" so there's not really a place to put the paper and besides, it's taller than me, so a little hard to reach for younger ones.

Btw also went by dollar store, had one look at all the St. Patrick's day things. Thinking of maybe making our drinks corner a little "Ireland" quidditch cup themed. That's not particularly "Halloween" themed per say though, but did buy 2 hats and a shamrock just in case. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/33003009746263698/ Would like to blow up this poster, but low resolution... Used it last time already, but I'd like to go bigger!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh yes....I love the Irish take on it, I think that will look great!!!!


----------



## MuggleJT (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey! Absolutely adore the counter. Attempted one myself before this thread and darn well tossed the thing in frustration. Im re-motivated after seeing this though! Excellent idea with the foam board and glitter. I actually did the florist beads and hated them so Ill switch to glitter. What did you use for the metal bands?


----------

